# Post your herp here!



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 29, 2006)

Any herps from geckoes to snakes, post pics here.
Ill start with my beardie


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*herps*

here is my Thor


----------



## jessop (Jun 29, 2006)

*.*

love the 'thor' shot! heres jessop and gasket...


----------



## sevrum (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE: .*

bredl


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 29, 2006)

Gary!
.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 29, 2006)

I love beardies! i havent got any as yet.. but its high on my list.....
nice one u got there Zeus.

heres my little champ "Gnarles", 8 months old.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE: pics*

man, that pic is ridiculous... resize it champ.


----------



## crackers (Jun 29, 2006)

*pics*

this is thorgrim


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE: pics*


----------



## Bob2 (Jun 29, 2006)

my favorite boy


----------



## ex1dic (Jun 29, 2006)

female levis


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: pics*



crackers said:


> this is thorgrim



thats a cracker of a shot crackers 

nice snakie too


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE: Marcia*

ex1dic, i love those gecko's, they always look so happy


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Jun 29, 2006)

Our Babies


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 30, 2006)

how can i resize pics


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 30, 2006)

try opening them in microsoft picture manager
up the top is a button thing that says edit pictures
click on that and then on the right should be a resize option.
give it a go.
and nice beardie by the way.
where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

green.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

bumble bee


----------



## the_brad (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice true blue, what do the girls look like that he will be breeding with?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

olive


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

woma.

Brad,- the bumble bee is mating with normal WA black and whites from the same locale as he.


----------



## rockman (Jun 30, 2006)

Mr Blue , are you showing off AGAIN ? Is this jungle any good ? :lol:


----------



## the_brad (Jun 30, 2006)

cant wait to see there offsprings


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

very nice jungle rockman. na not showing off, just a couple of picks of some animals here that were lying around. :wink:


----------



## rockman (Jun 30, 2006)

I think everyone will now put you on their best friends wish list ! Will you have any young of those animals for sale at all ? Do i have to put my name down now for some hatchy's ?


----------



## munkee (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry TrueBlue nothing within those pictures impress me in the slightest.....................

*Falls to the ground crying and screaming "It's not fair!!!!!"* 

The olive is a wonderful snow white. Is this normal of the albino olives or is this one esspecially nice?


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

dont fall for his tricks you can see a spot on the bottom of the pic he has missed a spot when he was painting  

on a serious note waht is it? just dirt?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

rockman,- the greens are mating and looks like at least one is gravid, got a few gravid womas, stimmies, bhps, olives etc already. The male albino olive is still a year to young, although was supposed to be the same age as the female??, a friend owns them and gave them to me to breed for him,(the seller blatantly ripped him off IMO, but thats another story. hope the seller reads this.!!). :shock: 

munkee, the albino olives are a yellowish colour up untill 3-4 years of age then turn snow white.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

aussie, just a spot of rat blood from her last feed, they are mental cases when food is around.
Should have a clutch of hets as my male has been up to his puds in guts a number of times with her.


----------



## rockman (Jun 30, 2006)

Have you got any photos of you nice looking black &amp; white blackheads at all ? You also have WA blackheads don't you ? Are they mating for you this year ? Is this the one that you are mating with bumble-bee ? Can i put my name down for a pair this year ? Those stimmies that you have , are they the WA one's at all ? Do you have any photos of the stimmies ? Thanks .


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

how big is he, he looks auite big in pic diffently his girth
haha as he ahould be, i thought you said his a year to young though? trying anyway?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

aussie, the male is to young,( shouldnt be thought if my friend got what he paid for. :shock: ), thats a pick of the female. Ive put the male in with her but he shows no interest,( needs another year to mature).
rockman, got WA bhps and QLD bhps, dont have a camera and dont have any picks of the WA bhps.
Got south west qld stimmies, NTs, and WAs, all are breeding this year.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

oh ok, i thought when breeding albino's you breed the albino to the normal then breed the het's and you get a clutch of half albino half normal?
what actually is the way?


----------



## JEZ (Jun 30, 2006)

Great pics guys!! I still haven't got any decent shots of mine...got a late xmas 05 pressie last night a new digital cam (olympus 7.1 MP) hope to get some great shots very soon.....

TrueBlue my hat off to you and your collection.............* Amazing!!! * :mrgreen: I hope to grow my collection with the help of your breeders......beautiful animals.......I wish I had the funds to buy some bredli's from your latest clutch. 

Can I ask what qualtiy of pics/camera everyone is using...(Megapixel etc)


----------



## jjgirl76 (Jun 30, 2006)

here's a few of my pets ENJOY!


----------



## munkee (Jun 30, 2006)

Aussiesnakelover the het babies would be (roughly) 1/4 albinos, 1/2 hets and 1/4 normals. You cannot tell which the normals and hets are though for het parents.


----------



## zulu (Jun 30, 2006)

*re Post*

Very nice gex jjgirl,heres a pic of NT woma yellow


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 30, 2006)

hey thor i got him on petlink for $90 + $90 for his enclosure


----------



## OuZo (Jun 30, 2006)

Rockhead that's a stunning gtp! It's just the colours I like...I don't really like the blue ones much but that little one has the beautiful green and the white looks so crisp 

The Woma is sexy to...did somebody shave off his eyebrows?


----------



## zulu (Jun 30, 2006)

Gooz said


> The Woma is sexy to...did somebody shave off his eyebrows?


He s gone brazilian gooz :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Jun 30, 2006)

zulu said:


> He s gone brazilian gooz



:shock: Stone the flamin crows that should be moderated zupoo! 8)


----------



## zulu (Jun 30, 2006)

*re Post*

Yeh he is a nice woma trueblue,some of those pilbara animals are nice,beautiful color that gtp also


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

aussie, the male albino crossed with the female albino will produce 100% albinos,(but hes not ready this season), but by putting my normal male over her she will produce 100% hets. I wouldnt bother putting two hets together as its better to put an albino over the hets to produce 1/2 albinos 1/2 hets.

Thanks for the comments everyone, glad you like them.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

ok thank true blue for explaining, i just got it explained to me in a rush


----------



## JEZ (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: re Post*



> Thanks for the comments everyone, glad you like them.



TrueBlue, Won't give you a too big head but ....  ....... Like them is an understatement!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

yes true blue along with others i am quite envious to say the least.
one day,
one day!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jun 30, 2006)

*here is monty and snuggles*

monty has turned out to be a she, but gonna leaver her name as is


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 30, 2006)

is this better


----------



## tempest (Jun 30, 2006)

Well I put this pic in my other thread but I love it, so will add it here too!

There's some great looking reptiles in this thread!!


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 30, 2006)

and another male


----------



## Lurk (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: pics*



crackers said:


> this is thorgrim



That is a really good picture and the Bredli looks devine


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 30, 2006)

I.Like.Stuff - Cool names you have got there for your lil critters.

Very nice animals around I must say. I think our photography is getting better too. Especially mine :lol: 

Here are some of my smaller critters :roll: 

Cheers

Damian


----------



## crackers (Jun 30, 2006)

*pics*

yasmina


----------



## Lurk (Jun 30, 2006)

Thorgrim looks fantastic and the photo is brilliant


----------



## Lurk (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey true blue why did you name your Chondro green? ha ha


----------



## Lurk (Jun 30, 2006)

True blue you have got some fine looking snakes...The BH bumble bee is hot.
My friend Andy showed me some of them and I could not close my mouth..How much are they worth?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 30, 2006)

lurk, untill he breeds and we find out if the gene is inheritable or not we arent sure on price, but i must admitt there has been alot of interest show over him.


----------



## crackers (Jun 30, 2006)

Lurk said:


> Thorgrim looks fantastic and the photo is brilliant



cheers lurk

he is my favourite snake......great temperament...totaly opposite to my female bredli


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 1, 2006)

TrueBlue you have top class pythons, well done.
What Ive herd from Rolly you deserve the rewards you get.
Put me on your list for a few species.
I better start saving.
I love Mr Dobee.

Jason


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 1, 2006)

*Pics*

Turlte pic


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 1, 2006)

*RE: Pics*

Thanks jason,- yeah Rolly is a top bloke, that pic of the green that i posted is one of Rollys animals thats here in the breeding program.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Pics*

come on post a pic of ur herp!


----------



## LUCIAN (Jul 3, 2006)

Lurk said:


> Hey true blue why did you name your Chondro green? ha ha




most definately a gorgeous snake true blue. have this python mated before. if so could you pm the prices. most prices i have seen resembled down payments on houses.

thanx for sharing the pics everyone they are great.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 4, 2006)

Cmon more pics everyone


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 4, 2006)

Here are some of my babies:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 4, 2006)

Darwin or ugly,the darwin python,


----------



## Tristis (Jul 4, 2006)

some of mine


----------



## Magpie (Jul 4, 2006)

Greebo told me it's illegal to post herps.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 4, 2006)

????? illegal


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 4, 2006)

????? illegal


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 4, 2006)

wat the hell it came out twice?


----------



## jimbo (Jul 4, 2006)

iv put up the same pics before but heres they are again


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 4, 2006)

I cant resist!!


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 4, 2006)

one of my fav pics


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 4, 2006)

nice pics every1


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 5, 2006)

i know there is more pics of reptiles our there
post a pic or two (or 5) every1


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 5, 2006)

pics pics pics pics pics
plz ppl im so so so bored i like seeing ur reptiles theyre great!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 5, 2006)

this is my new MD that i picked up last saturday....
couldnt get the camera to focus on her tonight, but heres a pic anyway! lol sorry bout the blurryness....


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

olive again


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

another green.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Same snake in both pics. I just love to watch my lil guy with her, he loves her so. 

<p align="center">









</p>


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn Rob, don't post pics, it just makes people jealous.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry shaggy, but its my computer, it just does it by its self.

jungle.


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 5, 2006)

TB, I saw you mention somehwere (think it was this thread??) that you are breeding the albino olive female. How much would a Het hatchie go for?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 5, 2006)

That's the one I was drooling over too Spike


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 5, 2006)

OMG I KNOW!!! I am in love with olives, let alone the albinos, im already saving hehe


----------



## Rennie (Jul 5, 2006)

Alright, here it is again. Sorry, Buddy shrank and my turtle had a bit of a sudden growth spurt


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 6, 2006)

such a cute turtles, love the snakes guys (im in love with that olive ,can i have it for free?)


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 6, 2006)

my pets


----------



## freerider (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is some of whats left of my collection


----------



## Gregory (Jul 6, 2006)

Female






Male


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jul 6, 2006)

my water dragons having some tucker


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 6, 2006)

nice, like the tucker for the WD and like the turtles


----------



## zulu (Jul 6, 2006)

*re Post*

Heres a couple mr beardy,western bluey and little cape carpets


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

*A Few of mine*

Here are a few of mine


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: A Few of mine*

nice 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## URS (Jul 6, 2006)

Some good pic's people well done.

Hope you like this woma.

Regards Tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## zulu (Jul 6, 2006)

*re Post*

Nice woma URS,SNKMST That middle diamond is a reall one,very unusual :lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

SNKMST that 2nd diamond is absolutely unreal!!!! As good as they get!!! Do you know the history of this animal?


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

correct me if im wrong is that second diamond a melanistyc diamond that is the opposite to the hypo.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

yeah nice daimond, pure as the driven snow. I call that morph slugs, and love them.!!


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: re Post*

serpenttounge: i really wish i did know mate she popped up for sale here a while back with no photos the guy was advertising for a friend that was selling i raced over to see her and didnt have to look twice. She is approx 10ft she is a very big girl.

sammccarthy: i dont know about that serpenttounge is the diamond expert here he might be able to answer that but i dont think so to me she looks very much like the original diamonds.

zulu: yeah she is the real deal


----------



## jordo (Jul 6, 2006)

Heres one of my favs of a blotchy.


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks TrueBlue, 

Yeah have heard that term alot when people have seen her heheh


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 6, 2006)

Are slug monsters menalistic? umm yea sure, anyone can label a snake


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Post*



Sammccarthy said:


> correct me if im wrong is that second diamond a melanistyc diamond that is the opposite to the hypo.



Sam it's a good ol' fashion diamond, looks like many of the wild ones out there. I find it hard to come by diamonds that look this way(that aren't wild caught) because it seems everyone is breeding them to produce high yellows.

It's a diamond to die for!!


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Post*

serpenttounge: I have been searching everywhere for a male just like her so i can keep the original as they were meant to be but i havnt had any luck.

Just another one of her i have here.

This was taken when i first got her home.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Heres Fluffy 






and the new ziggy


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's some of my boys and girls


----------



## Crocboy (Jul 6, 2006)

Does this count?


----------



## Christian75 (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's Daisy our Diamond. We think she's a she, but don't know for sure either way.


----------



## indicus (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW, some cracker animals....some rather proud keepers out there, well done...here's a favourite scalaris.


----------



## njmpm (Jul 6, 2006)

Medusa 8)


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 6, 2006)

I was waiting for a pic from you Indicus, he's a stunner.

Simone.


----------



## indicus (Jul 6, 2006)

Glad you like her  Simone; hopefully the new male will get his act togeather this season.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 6, 2006)

love it indicus, love the croc too


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope so for your sake too Indicus, their babies would be gorgeous.

Simone.


----------



## mark1pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

*Gus*

Never tried this befor, lets keep my fingers crossed. 
Meet Gus


----------



## timmy (Jul 6, 2006)

One of my diamonds


----------



## cam (Jul 6, 2006)

heres mine hope u all enjoy!


----------



## URS (Jul 12, 2006)

Just found a pic of a weird Mulga that we have here hope you like it.
Regards Tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## Tristis (Jul 12, 2006)

juv woma


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks like a SA mulga.? Very nice Tim.


----------



## austnik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi everyone - love the pics - fantastic variety.

Heres a pic of Sheena.

Nicole.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 12, 2006)

nice austnik


----------



## URS (Jul 12, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> That looks like a SA mulga.? Very nice Tim.



G day TrueBlue,
Yes you are correct mate it is a SA Mulga.

Regards Tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## rexs1 (Jul 12, 2006)

thats an absolute cracker of a croc..

nice pic croc boy

nick stock


----------



## ricnad (Jul 12, 2006)

*lizards*

gday everyone, thought i would post up my pride and joy
sorry about the size, dont know how to resize


----------



## austnik (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Zeus_the_beardie.

Heres one of Jordon.

Enjoy.


----------

